# oil filter



## jcandthree (Mar 28, 2016)

need oil filter for IH 244 3 cylinder diesel any help appreciated. please advise brand and number thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to the Case/IH parts store the part number you are looking for is 104079A1.
http://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr57688ar683212bi2112839-23


----------

